# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Tapatalk buat koi's.org

## Athaya

Mudah2an koi-s.org segera Bisa diakses Pake tapatalk di smartphone.

----------


## GRiffiN

Mobile app yang memang official ada dari forum vbulletin seharusnya lebih ok.

Tinggal masukin api nya. Compile dan upload ke google playstore dan app store apple. Jadi bisa ada software pakai logo kois.

Kalau gk mau repot yah tapatalk. sekarang uda free tapi setau saya akan ada 3rd party advertising.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tapatalk ada 3rd party advertising yah Om Fung ?
Mobile app apa yang engga ada adverisignya ?

----------


## david_pupu

Wihh mantap kalau kois bisa direct access pakai apps

----------


## GRiffiN

> Tapatalk ada 3rd party advertising yah Om Fung ?
> Mobile app apa yang engga ada adverisignya ?


Iya.. dulunya tapatalk itu di berikan free untuk di pakai untuk pemilik web, tapi bagi member web tersebut yang mau pakai softwarenya harus bayar 2.5 dollar kalau saya gak salah, nah sekarang dikasi free ke client bisa pakai juga, tapi ada 3rd party ads, dan di google playstorenya, software tapatalk itu di pakai universal ke semua forum yang sudah install plugin nya tapatalk juga.

Dulu waktu vbulletin belum ada mobile app, tapatalk adalah alternative paling cepat daripada develop baru sendiri.

Yang paling ok seharusnya mobile app yang official dari vbulletin yang buat software forum ini, harganya $199usd buat selama pakai di versi tersebut, trus harus ada account di google dan apple buat upload softwarenya, sekitar 25usd per tahun kalau saya gak salah ingat. Kelebihannya juga bisa ada aplikasi dengan nama sendiri (bukan numpang kayak tapatalk) di google playstore.

----------


## ipaul888

seru juga ya, ikut menyimak

----------

